# welcome two new French-English mods - JeanDeSponde and Moon Palace



## mkellogg

I'm glad to report that we have two new members of the French-English mod squad.

JeanDeSponde and Moon Palace have joined us.

I look forward to working with you both!

Mike


----------



## Trisia

Hooray! 

Welcome to the team! The Fr/Eng mods are surely thrilled.

Congratulations, both of you!


----------



## jann

Trisia said:


> The Fr/Eng mods are surely thrilled.


That we are, I assure you!!

Delighted to have you on board!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le plus difficile reste à faire : vous trouver des bons sous-titres ! 

Bisettes à vous deux.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome guys and good luck! *


----------



## bibliolept

*Excellent! Congratulations to you both!*


----------



## Punky Zoé

*M'enfin ?! * - _bise_ _bise*s*_


----------



## Angel.Aura

Welcome 
It's a pleasure to have you in the Mod team!


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Hehehe...
The Mod Team expected a brilliant, skilled, mature linguist.
Hmmm... here is the (sad) truth about me:





Well - please don't throw me out, now you know...


----------



## Moon Palace

That is precisely why they recruited me in your footsteps, JDS   ...




Thank you all for your warm welcome.  
(needless to say you shouldn't trust appearances  )


----------



## Vanda

Eiiiii.... Bienvenu(e) to the team, gente boa! 
​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le nouveau couple : Mouddhinette (?) et Le génie crétin Mod des alpages, en vrai... (*)




 (*) ou le contraire, me fait-on remarquer en PM. À voir... !


----------



## Angel.Aura

That's why you didn't want to disclose your pictures...


----------



## melu85

Ahhh il était temps. Au boulot et que ça saute


----------



## hotpocket

Je vous salue...tous les deux!


----------



## Cath.S.

Je vous aime bien quand même.


----------



## cycloneviv

Félicitations, JeanDeSponde et Moon Palace !

Such excellent choices.


----------



## pyan

Excellent news! Welcome to the team.


----------



## anangelaway

Les v'là dehors, ahhh ! Au plaisir de bosser ensemble tous les deux.


----------



## Suehil

Welcome, Modame et Modsieur!  A fantastic addition to the best team in the world


----------



## frida-nc

I missed the Mod announcement--belated welcome and congratulations to both of you!


----------



## fsabroso

Hi JeanDeSponde and Moon Palace:

Welcome to the other side!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​ 
We always need help in here


----------



## ewie

Oh bonne griffe! ~ j'ai loupé ce _thrède_ ~ comment ça se fait?  Félicitations et bienvenus tous les deux


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

ewie said:


> [...] ~ j'ai loupé ce _thrède_ ~ [...]


Désolée ewie, mais il faudrait écrire _sraide _pour entendre la prononciation à la française !


----------



## JeanDeSponde

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Désolée ewie, mais il faudrait écrire _sraide _pour entendre la prononciation à la française !


Faux - _sfraide_ dans mon p'tit village
M'enfin... ["M'enfin" - interj. - Elision de "Mais" + "Enfin" - _Le français qu'on causait dans le bon temps_, par _[Moderation Note - deleted - stay courteous please]_", Editions WRF-FS]


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

JeanDeSponde said:


> Faux - _sfraide_ dans mon p'tit village
> M'enfin... ["M'enfin" - interj. - Elision de "Mais" + "Enfin" - _Le français qu'on causait dans le bon temps_, par _PZ_


_Sfraide _est déjà un pas de plus vers la prononciature orthodoxe de par l'apparition du f. Ton village n'est pas un village français moyen, faut croire. 
Mais pour en revenir au sujet (et donc ne pas me faire censurer ! ), je suis heureuse de voir que t'as pas perdu ton sens de la citation, JDS !  Longue vie à toi et à ta brebis !


----------



## Nunty

Moi aussi, je l'ai raté... 

Quelle bonne nouvelle ! Courage, vous deux, ça ne fait pas trop mal le tatouage sur le front...

Welcome!


----------



## sokol

Bon ... I'd better not try and impress you with my Austrian French, obviously our French _forerettes _sont très attentive quand il s'agit de démasquer française incorrecte ... 

So, belatedly: a huge welcome to you both in the Mod Lounge.


----------



## ewie

Warum nicht nous epüstuflieren mit einem Pö von ton _Frantsch_, Sokkie?


----------



## sokol

ewie said:


> Warum nicht nous epüstuflieren mit einem Pö von ton _Frantsch_, Sokkie?


Bien, ça aussi, je guesse ... that is, en cas je l'entends tu _Fr'allemand _correctement.


----------



## Moon Palace

ewie said:


> Warum nicht nous epüstuflieren mit einem Pö von ton _Frantsch_, Sokkie?


This is not fair... When I thought I would get a chance to improve my German... 
If you are starting a new German corpus, Ewie, how will I ever be able to catch up?


----------



## broglet

Félicitations Jean et Moon

No slough of despond for JeanDeSponde and you must be over the Moon Palace!


----------



## Flaminius

My belated welcome and welcome for Jean and Moon Palace!


----------

